# Had frost on my boat this morning



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice red.


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

Nice feesh.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

That is a nice red.  I hope your observations hold true, and most of the scalies make it.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Frankie_G. (Dec 29, 2009)

Sweet pic of a "flared up" red and nice catchin... [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]

As far as the cold goes, we got snook floating belly up here all over the place. Quite a shame. It seemed we were seeing better numbers this year...the snook migrating a little farther north than usual...and then this cold spell hits us and wipes out a lotta feesh. 

Really sux... [smiley=headbang2.gif]


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice fat red...WTG!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

its amazing fish are dying while reds ,sheeps are feeding 
theyve got some hide on them..seen a dead permit today.
                                                -anytide


----------

